# New Watch Vostok



## David75 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello i just got this baby in by the mail , it is a vostok in very mint condition almost new . Whit deeply green dial and small second hand . I really like this one because it is a little unusuall .


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

David75 said:


> Hello i just got this baby in by the mail , it is a vostok in very mint condition almost new . Whit deeply green dial and small second hand . I really like this one because it is a little unusuall .


Nice watch David - good catch.................Don't know how long I could live with the "green" but it is a handsome piece!!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice and theres nowt wrong wi' green.










Foz


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Green:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Green and proud of it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok it`s not Russian, but it sure is green









*1970`s Orient King Diver Green, cal 46941 21 Jewels*


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok it`s not Russian, but it sure is green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a Hong Kong copy of that in blue. It's got a Slava movement finished with Chinese parts. The brand name looks like 'OREINT' at first glance, but on closer inspection, it says 'QREINI', which I understand to be a fairly common Palestinian surname. I don't keep it in the same box as my Israeli-assembled Nelson jump-hour.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Chascomm said:


> I don't keep it in the same box as my Israeli-assembled Nelson jump-hour.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok it`s not Russian, but it sure is green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, but not with envy.


----------

